# Back button not working on Chrome?



## BentMikey (28 Feb 2012)

Maybe it's just my PC, but here on CC if I hit the back button in Chrome, the forum just seems to hang for ages and ages. My browser is not doing this on other sites.


----------



## coffeejo (28 Feb 2012)

Works for me.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2012)

works fine for me


----------



## Shaun (28 Feb 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Maybe it's just my PC, but here on CC if I hit the back button in Chrome, the forum just seems to hang for ages and ages. My browser is not doing this on other sites.


 
Try clearing your browser cache and restarting. Any better?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## BentMikey (28 Feb 2012)

I did that this morning already, and it didn't help. Funnily enough it's working again since I posted this topic. Wonder what changed?


----------



## junglegusset (28 Feb 2012)

I think mine has been doing something along those lines, not specifically on CC though. I've used Chrome for about 4 months now and I am considering going back to Firefox. A few problems with it.


----------

